# Game Thread, Bucks vs Bulls, Nov 6



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

No fancy pictures yet to start this out, but a nice summary from the Tribune:

Milwaukee at Chicago 

But if you want some pictures in the meantime: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=314542

TV/Radio 7:30 p.m. Monday; Comcast SportsNet, WCKG-FM 105.9. This game is also on NBA TV.

While the Bucks handled the Kings easily on Saturday night, don't read too much into it. The Kings lost Brad Miller in the second quarter, and they had no one who could handle Bogut after that. Bogut dominated in the Pistons game, but had trouble with Bosh in Toronto.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Since it's on NBA TV it should also be available on TVU Player ->Vidoo.com


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

We haven't won, sinsce your LAST attempt at one of these, so this better be your attempt to undo the hex you placed on us. :laugh:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

The Bucks have been playing well, the Bulls have not although we should have beaten the Kings. Everytime I think the Bulls are going to win, they lose. So...

Bucks-98
Bulls-88

Redd: 45 pts
Hinrich: 26 pts


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I think I read in the Trib that Thabo is hurt and questionable for the game.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> I think I read in the Trib that Thabo is hurt and questionable for the game.


It's not known if he'll play yet: Chicago Tribune:



> Rookie Tyrus Thomas and Chris Duhon skipped Sunday's practice, and rookie Thabo Sefolosha left early with a sore hip.
> 
> Duhon's absence is part of the plan to rest his bruised right foot during practices until it heals completely. He'll play Monday.
> 
> Sefolosha said he wasn't sure if he'd play.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Didn't Tabo have a hip problem during the Summer League? I thought that's why he only played the two games - he had some hip issue and the coaching staff had seen what they wanted to out of him anyway...

On the game - it's kinda sad to say that this is almost a must win for the Bulls. Milwaukee is beatable (as they are also capable of beating the Bulls) but to go down to 1-3 and the schedule doesn't get any easier going forward is not a good thing. So far this season has been all about effort. In their one win, they had energy and were simply quicker than the heat. In their two losses, the Bulls have looked lethagic and slow. That's also why they seem to be committing more fouls again. They've got to come out with energy and establish a tempo early. I somewhat expect Skiles to yank any starter who's not giving 100% effort out there and find someone on the bench who will. Redd will get his. Charlie V. will get his. The question really is: will Bogut do well also.

Hopefully the Bulls come out with energy and a purpose. If not, it might be a very long November!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

This is one we need to take, a 1-3 start would not be acceptable here. Granted they're still trying to gel and what not, but we should be beating teams like the Kings and the Bucks.

What I want to see out of Gordon is some consistency. Even if's not the 20+ points a night which he is capable of, he should be getting at least 14-15, even on off days.
I don't think we can afford to suffer many of the nights with him shooting 1-7.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls 102, Bucks 90. Gordon high scorer.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I think the key to winning this game will be stopping Villanueva. Redd will get his points, but if Villanueva gets hot we're in trouble, because he can really score when he gets going. I think PJ is too slow to guard Villanueva, so Deng and Noc will have their hands full with him.

And I agree with everyone else, if Gordon doesn't show up it will be a very close game, but I have a feeling he will, especially considering Michael Redd's aversion to playing defense.

Here's a weird stat: Michael Redd only blocked 5 shots in 80 games playing 39 minutes a game last season. That's really underwhelming for a 6'6 guy with good athleticism, but it just seems like he doesn't care.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Bulls win 90-80. Deng scores 20+


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Jesus Shuttlesworth said:


> Since it's on NBA TV it should also be available on TVU Player ->Vidoo.com


I dont see NBA TV on viidoo anymore?


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

nanokooshball said:


> I dont see NBA TV on viidoo anymore?



It's the one that says Sports (NBA, NHL)


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Slightly conflicted.

One, the Bulls need this win, and at the end of the day the Bulls' depth and overall talent SHOULD mean that they'll be one of the last teams standing when all is said and done. I still view the Bucks as a bubble team but they have certainly upgraded with Villanueva to complement Bogut. It's not going to be a walk in the park. At the end of the day the Bulls are the better coached of the two teams -- although Terry Stotts might have better tools with which to work this season.

But, the Bucks have a guy I wish wasn't a Buck: Steve Blake. Default cheering for him because he's a Terp and I want nothing but success for him, but not expecting his team to win. While his contributions off the bench for the Bucks haven't been overwhelming, he has played nicely for them even though he hasn't found his shot yet (a few Bucks bozos, not on the bbb.net Bucks board, have likened him to Jiri Welsch. Please).

I set my video recorder for this one but will have to use a gametracker to follow at work. I hope I am rewarded with a good game to watch when I get home.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Duhon, Thabo, and Tyrus are all listed as DTD. They all missed practice yesterday, but were a part of shootaround today.

Bobby Simmons is out for them.


Milwaukee always seems to give us a hard time, and they're a nice up and coming team (thought they'd actually do a little better last year). I think we can contain Bogut, but Redd usually torches us, maybe Thabo would help with that


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Today's MyBulls email: http://archives.subscribermail.com/msg/ed23d204d9014ad0bf459e100c75da22.htm



> Probable starters:
> 
> Guard 12 Kirk Hinrich 6-3 | 190
> Guard 7 Ben Gordon 6-3 | 200
> ...


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

How does League Pass decide which games air? I don't see the Bulls playing on my League pass. 
%$#!.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mo Williams has become increasingly tough to guard.

I am mildly wine-drunk en route to becoming severly wine-SierraNevadaPaleAle-drunk, and I don't mind a bit.

I just found out today that my broker likes Warren Zevon. Scooooooooooooooooooooooore!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

milwaukee radio guys said Skiles wants more energy from his team.

They also said they think their length(Bucks length) will bother the bulls.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Looking forward to this one...

(BTW, Wilt Chamerblain Jr. has 3 points through 23 minutes vs. Washington)


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha that new Bulls CGI is hilarious.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT, Knicks behind big tonight. 53-38. Almost halftime.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

What Directv Channel Is This Game On????????????


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big game for the bulls. Bucks are a decent team. We need to win at home. All good teams do that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT questionable for tonight? Anyone else hear that? Forgive me for not reading the thread if it's already posted.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> What Directv Channel Is This Game On????????????


I don't have it down here at school, but it's on CSN, and I think thats 640?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> I don't have it down here at school, but it's on CSN, and I think thats 640?


Blacked out. I'm calling.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 0-2. Bucks up 3-0


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

I like Luol's activity and mindset.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

In the audio league pass, I have yet to hear the bulls broadcast one. It's always the opposing team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

3-3 tie. gordon is shooting just 38% so far for the season.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Shoot less, please Gordon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

good effort from Deng and Wallace.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogut with a lame trip up and down the court. What's up with him?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up 7-3. Seven unanswered points.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Gordon already 1-5, wtf?

11-7 Bulls, 7:19 in the 1st.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We cant give up offensive rebounds! 

9-5. Glad to see brown scoring a little! About time. 

9-7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bucks announcers accuse the bulls as "struggling on offense this season." We average almost 97 a game and allow just 88. 

Bulls up 13-7.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Solid by Gordon so far, another great one for Lu in the early going.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Big Ben with an effective but very strange looking move.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace the offensive monster.  15-7.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

I like PJ Brown being active. Adds a whole helluva lot.

Gordon with 50% of our FG attempts...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

17-10. Yahoo had the score wrong. Two fouls on kirk. That cant be good.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm not getting the game yet because League Pass is sticking it to me. What's with the Hinrich fouls and Gordon shots?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

In case anyone cares, Wallace is sans afro tonight. I don't think he is going to wear it very much because of the no headband rule.

Oh and PJ Brown is getting great positioning tonight and looks 180 degrees different then last game.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Shooting? Is that a joke?

Deng looking good.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Du and Chapu in...

and Noc knocks down a 3....he has a arm warmer on...hasn't he been having elbow problems?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng can't stick the jumper but Noc can


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

To Vincent Vega and others who can't find it on League Pass, it's on NBATV.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Brian Skinner's got a good looking goatee there.

Duhon, Thabo, Deng, Nocioni, Walace


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon has three fouls. Thabo is in. Well he will be tested, thats for sure.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, Ben Wallace did his best impression of Rex Grossman there with that pass


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have five fouls. All five between Hinrich and Duhon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon 9 pts 3 assists and one steal. Not bad!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I like that we're stopping Bogut, he hasn't been able to do anything so far. And PJ has looked good, some of the best play I've seen from him in a Bulls uniform.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

31-20 bulls. 33-20. Bulls defense is outstanding so far.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Thabo showing why he's a lottery pick. Jumper, steal, assist.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

What a play by Thabo!!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I would like to see Thabo on Redd


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Thabo!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Phenomenal play by Thabo. The pick, the maneuvering, the hustle, the pass, and the great finish by ben. Great play.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank You to the guys at RealGM and Here, who mentioned TvU. 

Great two plays by Thabo. I always thought he'd be a steal from this draft. I know it's too early too tell, but he's been decent for a rookie so far.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> To Vincent Vega and others who can't find it on League Pass, it's on NBATV.


Found it. I profusely apologized to my service representative and offered to buy her dinner, but she's in another state.

ben with the awesome bank shot. KEEP SHOOTING!!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

our flopper in action.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

35-22. Gordon has 13. Nocioni draws a charge.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Thabo with a professional grade brick!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Thabo is looking really good today, really taking his time and making good solid plays. Gordon and Luol have brought their A games as well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

andres having a nice game!! 9 pts in 7 minutes.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

ben with a great pass to Noc, who slices the lane and gets the easy and one. Foul shot short, PJ taps it out, offense resets, PJ hits the 15' jumper.

Nice sequence.

ben with another!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown for two! 17 pts lead. Brown and gordon 43-26


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Gordon scoots between two bucks and gets fouled. He's on tonight.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I say keep Hinrich out as long as possible. Gordon and Thabo are getting it done. Let Ben get his shot back, let Thabo gain experience and confidence.

I like what I'm seeing from the current backcourt.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I love that Ben is being more aggressive and attacking the basket, great to see!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

they are showing bogut's quote about how they are a good defensive team when they make shots. and when they don't make shots, they suck defensively.

funny how this could really, really apply to the bulls.

lol stacey king just quoted me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kirk having a nice rest...


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

neither wallace nor hinrich are in, and we are kicking ***. i love this lineup.

deng
nocioni
gordon
thabo
pj

please keep this group skiles


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Great block by Noc!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks announcers "Bucks knew this was coming after two dissapointing losses the bulls got. Just didnt know what to do about it."


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mo with the three. TO Skiles. Defensive breakdown. Please keep Thabo in as long as possible. Dividends.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

this is getting ridiculous. they took out deng and the bucks reeled off 6 straight points.

WHY THE HELL DID SKILES HAVE TO CHANGE THE LINEUP!?!?!?!

i don't get it, if the group on the floor is playing well, then frikkin keep them in.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Come on, we can't let them get close now, keep it going.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Thabo with the Dr. J drive.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon has 7 dimes. 16 for the team.

King: "The offense has some flow to it tonight."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ny down by 15 after 3.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Great pass from Ben to Ben!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

THANK YOU SKILES.

Deng back. Hinrich STILL out. Good decision. no need to get him in more foul trouble. let thabo ride it out.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I wonder if Team USA is taking its toll on Hinrich, or if Skiles is just going with what's working


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

All Ben, all the time.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Charlie V with the nutty pass. Just nutty.

Redd is pretty slow.

P.S. I remember Halloween '03 when I went as Borat...nobody knew who the hell I was supposed to be...times have changed.

Gordon with another bucket.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Has Gordon played the entire first half!?!?!?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Noc is hurt


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone still think Gordon's better coming off the bench?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

****. noce. WHAT A BEAST. PLAYING INJURED. refusing to go out? i dunno if he's the man or skiles is an idiot.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Great first half by Gordon so far, 20 points and 7 assists!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

What the hell, sub Noc out


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

jbulls said:


> Anyone still think Gordon's better coming off the bench?


He has 20 points and 7 assists right now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon has 22!! 

How does Nocioni's ankle look?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bogut looks like a fry cook with that hairband.

kirk in the foul/doghouse tonight. good. he has to stop with the tickytack fouling. 

oh no. nocioni limping. wow. nice ben. andres gutting it out.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

THIS is how to end a half!!


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

What is up with Skiles tonight? He is insane. He is like manic depressive or something.

Gordon playing the entire first half. Hinrich not playing hardly. Playing Noc when he's hurt. I can't complain we are kicking their butts, but he's strange.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for 2! 56-40..

Gordon has 7 assists! Bulls shooting 58%. Bucks 39%


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Noc looks fine. Appears to have been just a stinger.

THABO FOR THREEEEE!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah he looks ok now. must have been a roll.

thabo!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wowwwwweeeee. What a first half.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Thabo is the man.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I am very happy with the way Ben is playing tonight (!), but also very scared of the 'package Kirk and others for KG' posts that are guaranteed to follow


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow what a first half.

Great half by Benny and Thabo. Where is Tyrus?

Great Defensive hustle and rotations.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I was expecting BG to have a nice bounce back performance but I WASN'T EXPECTING 22 POINTS AND 9 ASSISTS in 24 minutes of play! WOW!

Also good to see our first competent half of offensive execution in the halfcourt. Of course, always helps to play against such a bad defensive team in Milwaukee.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Great shot by Thabo. Ben is taking names.

Don't play Kirk until

1.) He learns not to rack up ticky-tack fouls
and/or
2.) Thabo and Ben start to tire.

That said......our guard spots (this game, at least) seem like a luxury. And this is with Du and Kirk fouling everything that moves.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ben has 9 assists. His career high was 8.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls outscore the Bucks 54-29 from the field in the 1st half. Bucks pick up some FTs, but the game is a blowout -- without our two main PGs in the second quarter.

Kirk and Duhon should be well rested for the 2nd half.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Following the game on NBA.com, looks like our defense is doing great tonight and Gordon in on pace for 45-50! Hope the team is starting to come together a little more.

Question, my cable company doesn't have the league pass so I can't watch all the games like I want. I saw the audio league pass on NBA.com is just 19.95 for the whole season. Do any of you have it and is it worth buying?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Nice half.

Ben's done really well --- I think he is naturally a slow starter, but give it to him enough and he'll do something.

Where the hell is Kirk ? Hasn't played a single second this quarter. Not the biggest fan, but come on now.

Thabo's looked good for rookie, good things do happen when he's in. He's a very good little things guy. I don't see the awesomeness in defense or anything, but it works.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Great shot by Thabo. Ben is taking names.
> 
> Don't play Kirk until
> 
> ...



I don't think it's anything to do with Hinrich. I think they are resting him and letting Gordon build his confidence. 

If you notice, PJ, Ben W, Ben G and Noc all played heavy minutes and they were the four players that were struggling a little bit up to this point. Skiles is just trying to get Deng and Hinrich (who are both rolling already) together with these four rolling together. Pure genius.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The Bulls will go as far as their inside game allows them to. If they can establish an inside game, their jumpers will be more open and fall more.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ben has all-star type stats in the first half. I would love to see him continue on in the second half. 

bulls have 5 steals and 5 blocks. 20 assists on 26 fg's!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

BullsAttitude said:


> Following the game on NBA.com, looks like our defense is doing great tonight and Gordon in on pace for 45-50! Hope the team is starting to come together a little more.
> 
> Question, my cable company doesn't have the league pass so I can't watch all the games like I want. I saw the audio league pass on NBA.com is just 19.95 for the whole season. Do any of you have it and is it worth buying?


I used it all last year and loved it, but I did get the Bulls broadcasters every time. Don't know what's up with that this year. I listened to a litte of the pacers/Knicks game the other night and that was fascinating - the pacers announcers said the Knicks looked horrible and the Pacers should have been way ahead. So it's nice to get other takes on other games across the league, too.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> The Bulls will go as far as their inside game allows them to. If they can establish an inside game, their jumpers will be more open and fall more.


Odds of the Bulls establishing a good interior offense with Tyrus Thomas/Ben Wallace/PJ Brown : not that great. I think our ability to generate points off of turnovers (or lack of ability) will be the difference between whether we make the playoffs or do some damange when we get there.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Knicks rallying with a lineup of Marbury, Crawford, Balkman, Rose and Robinson. Down by 1 in the fourth quarter. 20-1 run! Rose is guarding Duncan! WTF!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Looking great so far this game. Nice stuff.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

OT: Knicks on a 20-2 run, game going down to the final minute


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

narek said:


> I used it all last year and loved it, but I did get the Bulls broadcasters every time. Don't know what's up with that this year. I listened to a litte of the pacers/Knicks game the other night and that was fascinating - the pacers announcers said the Knicks looked horrible and the Pacers should have been way ahead. So it's nice to get other takes on other games across the league, too.



Thanks! My cable company just got bought out by Comcast, so hopefully in the future they will add the NBA League Pass. I'm going to have to look at getting that Audio Pass.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I've been checking the box score since Hinrich and Wallace are on my Fantasy team, did Kirk get injured?


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Curry being booed by the fans. Isiah just learned that Malik Rose and David Lee can't guard Tim Duncan. Who woulda thunk it? Knicks losing by 6. Don't worry they will lose.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

StackAttack said:


> I've been checking the box score since Hinrich and Wallace are on my Fantasy team, did Kirk get injured?


Foul trouble.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Big Ben playing half-court PG. Great bounce pass (after the awesome save by Gordon).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well the Knicks didnt lay down. So, even though a loss is not a win, you have to admire their comeback.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

StackAttack said:


> I've been checking the box score since Hinrich and Wallace are on my Fantasy team, did Kirk get injured?


No, he had two fouls early and then was rested because Ben and Thabo both played well.

Gordon diving in the stands for the loose ball!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks cut it down to 14.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Eddy with a double-double now, 13 and 10, but the Knicks are losing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shades of the Kings game. I hope not.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

There you go Kirk. I am with King on this one, got a nice lead, Ben playing the point well, experiment here a little. 

Big Ben showing his presence this quarter. Just his presence making Patterson change his shot and miss on the last drive and now a block


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I hope not either!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Hinrich with a three, first points for him tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ben has 4 blocks!! :banana:


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

bucks trying to flop their way back in it.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk got fouled on that three. Should be three foul shots.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

bulls need to take more threes this year. skiles yelling "travel!"

nice j by K.h.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

big three by Gordon. 

bulls 54%,


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Just tuned in. Gordon 25 points and 9 assists?

Trade the sucker!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks have outscored us 17-11 so far.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

deng needs to play a bit slower on offense. ive noticed this in other games too, right after the bulls get a new 24, he gets the ball and wastes the clock by throwing up a horrible brick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:09 make it 19-11 t/o bulls.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Just tuned in. Gordon 25 points and 9 assists?
> 
> Trade the sucker!


Hell no! Just get him to be more consistent. He's got an offensive skillset only a handful of guys have in this league.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Knicks lost to the Spurs 105-93.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I am a little surprised that Viktor hasn't contibuted much this season


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Lookin good - seems like we are getting a lot of offensive rebounds, leading to 2nd chance points (as I type this we miss a 2nd chance shot!). Good timeout. We need to be up by like 20 so we can have no chance whatsoever of a collapse. The Bulls were not good for my blood pressure last year, I'd like that to change this year!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Where is Tyrus?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Is Tyrus going to play tonight?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey how about we shoot more random ill advised jumpers


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Collier with the double double. Call off the hounds, for a game or so at least...


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

PJ with 11 pts and 10 rebs already.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

PJ with 13 pts and 10 rebs already.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Big Ben's stamp all over this game. Looking every bit the 4 time DPOY he is tonight.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

I think Skiles may not switch up lineups until the lead drops to below 10, if at all. i like this new line of thinking. perhaps he has finally realized his sometimes-stupidity of constant lineup switching, unless we're in trouble of course.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Perfect pass by Thabo on the break. You could just tell he knew what he was doing the whole time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown 13 pts 11 rebounds.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

shut up stacey!

"nice defense by thabo" and then redd scores. dammit!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

We can't let them hang around. Our shooting has seem to drop of this half! Our defense has held up though for the last 3 minutes.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

We've missed 11 out of our past 14, c'mon Bulls, finish the game!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Bg7!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow Gordon with 27!! Big play!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wallace may have started out hot at the FT line this season, but he is not a good FT shooter. In fact, "hack a ben" is a strategy that has been employed a lot in the past. haven't seen it yet.

I have no idea how they called a charge when Nocioni was as far inside the "no charging" circle as he could possibly be. Break for the bulls!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow, Thabo turns the bad pass to him into a great play


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It's complete THABONATION.........Wallace is a stud


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

The Arms!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Alley oop to wallace and then he steals the ball. :banana:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> I think Skiles may not switch up lineups until the lead drops to below 10, if at all. i like this new line of thinking. perhaps he has finally realized his sometimes-stupidity of constant lineup switching, unless we're in trouble of course.



Yeah, I posted something to the same effect but I guess it did not get sent. 

Only 7 guys have played significant time in this game. No Allen. No Khryapa. No Griffin. 4 minutes of Duhon... I like it a lot.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I hate not being able to see the game or hear it right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Didn't I post this the last game?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Wallace may have started out hot at the FT line this season, but he is not a good FT shooter. In fact, "hack a ben" is a strategy that has been employed a lot in the past. haven't seen it yet.
> 
> I have no idea how they called a charge when Nocioni was as far inside the "no charging" circle as he could possibly be. Break for the bulls!


Wallace is an absolutely dreadful shooter, but you can't hack him like you would Shaq unless you're in the penalty. I don't think we'll be running anything through him in the final minutes of games.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

that brought down the house. bulls kept their lead intact! nice job, gritty gritty play by them. just when it seemed like the bucks would go on a run we held our poise. we have to see more of this.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Awesome play, Hinrich to Deng for the dunk!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

That's the way to finish a quarter! Our defense creates our offense! Except when Gordon is ON!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Where's Tyrus? Hopefully he can get some time in the fourth.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng Dunk!! 7-0 run to end the quarter. 80-61 Bulls.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> I hate not being able to see the game or hear it right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Didn't I post this the last game?


 Have you heard of TVUplayer? I'm in Australia and I'm watching it on NBATV.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> Yeah, I posted something to the same effect but I guess it did not get sent.
> 
> Only 7 guys have played significant time in this game. No Allen. No Khryapa. No Griffin. 4 minutes of Duhon... I like it a lot.


see thats what i like. not subbing in everyone and keeping the player rotation tight. it keeps the players flowing through the game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon missed getting his 10th assist on that fast break. Perfect feed to thabo who missed the layup.

Announcers talking about how he's had to play PG tonight with Hinrich in foul trouble.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Keep this rolling into the 4th! On my HD channels, one says NBA basketball and it's the Bulls game but yet, when I turn it to the channel, nothing happens. I can watch hockey games in HD when they are on, but no NBA basketball!!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

These refs blow


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Sefolosha is going to be the perfect third guard for this team. He's a player.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

garnett said:


> Have you heard of TVUplayer? I'm in Australia and I'm watching it on NBATV.


No, I know you can sometimes watch the games online through the league pass. What is TVUplayer?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

If my math is right, Gordon is now 24 for 46 from inside the arc this season. That's a much better percentage than he's shot over his career.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

32 for Ben!!!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

when skiles ripped into the ref, you could tell even the ref knew he was wrong with the traveling call, looking at that sheepish smile.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I know Skiles likes to have a deep bench, but I believe that in the first week of the season, we have seen the 9 guys that should play unless there is an injury or severe foul trouble. 

PG-Kirk Hinrich(32 min)/Chris Duhon(16 min)
SG-Ben Gordon(30 min)/Thabo(18 min)
SF-Luol Deng(30 min)/Andres Nocioni(18 min)
PF-P.J. Brown(12 min)/Tyrus Thomas(22 min)/Andres Nocioni(14 min)
C-Ben Wallace(32 min)/P.J. Brown(16 min)

*Overall* 
Kirk Hinrich(32 min)
Ben Wallace(32 min)
Andres Nocioni(32 min)
Ben Gordon(30 min)
Luol Deng(30 min)
P.J. Brown(28 min)
Tyrus Thomas(22 min)
Thabo(18 min)
Chris Duhon(16 min)
_Garbage Time Lineup_
PG-Andre Barrett
SG-Thabo
SF-Viktor Khryapa
PF-Tyrus Thomas
C-Malik Allen


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Nocioni is a great finisher


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> These refs blow


All refs blow, it just seems that somehow the Bulls never get the respect of the refs, except for the first game against Miami.

And they didn't even call some bad fouls against Posey!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc for two. 86-64. Blake offensive foul. Nocioni doing his thing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce :laugh:

Talk abt turning the flop into an art form. That was his 5th charge taken for the game!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Does Gordon get 40 tonight?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I think one of the big things for the Bulls this year is how deep they are (see my post above). I'm looking at the Bucks now and they barely go 7 deep. After Charlie Bell and Gadzuric, there really isn't anybody who can help them.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Does Gordon get 40 tonight?


No

Skiles will pull him before he gets the chance. That's a prediction.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

How many offensive fouls drawn by Noc this season? :banana:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Anyone but me think Villanueva would be awesome as our full-time "4" ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> No
> 
> Skiles will pull him before he gets the chance. That's a prediction.


you could be right.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng 13 pts 9 rebounds.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> No
> 
> Skiles will pull him before he gets the chance. That's a prediction.



Unless we finish this game, I don't think he pulls him.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

dude, thabo needs to come back, hinrich can't guard redd for ****.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't like Wallace getting so many minutes in this game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

88-74. Uh-oh...charging on nocioni


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Bucks apparently getting back into it. We better not blow this one. Hell we shoulda beat the Kings. 3-1 looks a whole lot better than 1-3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

offensive foul on Deng.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> dude, thabo needs to come back, hinrich can't guard redd for ****.


Did the World Championships take too much away from Kirk, cause he always played Redd the best in the 4th!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

bucks DESPERATELY trying to flop their way back. 3 flops in one minute. thankfully the refs didn't call the last two.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

These refs suck bad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Block by Wallace, Nocioni for two and fouled!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great outlet pass by Kirk. He looked very determined that entire play starting w/ the D on Redd.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

BullsAttitude - 

It's just like watching TV on your computer. It gives you a list of channels and you just click on the channel you want. It doesn't have TNT, but it's got ESPN and NBATV which is good.

Here's the link if you want to download it: http://www.tvunetworks.com/downloads/player.htm


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

We need to keep this above 15, that seems like a safety net. I remember when 15 points was too much to come back from at the start of the 4th.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

38 minutes already for Ben Wallace in this game. Skiles not showing much faith in TT and Allen.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls bench 26-7!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> 38 minutes already for Ben Wallace in this game. Skiles not showing much faith in TT and Allen.


After Noc took a charge and the Bulls called for a TO, Tyrus had his mask on and I thought he was coming in...but I dont see it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> 38 minutes already for Ben Wallace in this game. Skiles not showing much faith in TT and Allen.


bucks announcers said TT was questionable for tonights game. 

Nocioni for two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon with a dagger!!! 35 pts 20 pt lead


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Only 5 away for Ben, pushed the lead back to 20.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

tvuplayer is amazing. thank you.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

C'mon Ben, 5 more!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> bulls bench 26-7!


Gotta love the Bench!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben sits 

He needed 3 more for his career high.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I called it.

Ben's sitting when he has a chance for 40.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Thabo playing great D on Redd. He doesn't jump for pump fakes. I like the short rotation. Duhon minutes are only going to down with Gordon playing point and Thabo backup SG. No offense to Duhon, but he isn't as talented as Gordon or Thabo. If we are going to be a big time team, Gordon needs to be 32+ mins and Duhon maybe 15.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Tyrus entering the game...NOT


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

i knew skiles would bench ben. dammit.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

El Chapu said:


> Tyrus entering the game...NOT


 :curse: 

I wanted to update my sig...


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> I called it.
> 
> Ben's sitting when he has a chance for 40.


You seriously want our best offensive player out there gunning for 40 points when the game's out of hand and there's 4 minutes to play? I don't. Gordon's played 40 minutes, there's no sense in fatiguing him or risking injury. I also don't think it's a real classy move to leave your best offensive player in at the end of a blowout to launch shots against the opposition's scrubs and run his point total up. I'd love to see Ben get 40, but not like this.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> 38 minutes already for Ben Wallace in this game. Skiles not showing much faith in TT and Allen.


It is curious, as Skiles, I'm guessing, is trying to get the core guys to gain chemistry together.

Ben hasn't played alot of minute this season either and we're not playing back to back, so it's a good game to let them run together for alot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

here's something to consider.

Duhon is averaging 13.3 PPG, shooting over 50% and over 54% for threes, and 1.7 STEALS per game. He can't even get burn tonight when the scribs are in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

106-81. Bulls have almost twice as many assists than the Bucks.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

A little bit of SHOWTIME to end the game.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Ben sits
> 
> He needed 3 more for his career high.


No sense in risking an injury. He goes out supremely confident. I gotta say that him needing the ball in his hands may be true.


As for him not getting 37 - he had plenty of chances. He had an awesome game. Good to see him come out of whatever funk he was in.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

jbulls said:


> You seriously want our best offensive player out there gunning for 40 points when the game's out of hand and there's 4 minutes to play? I don't. Gordon's played 40 minutes, there's no sense in fatiguing him or risking injury. I also don't think it's a real classy move to leave your best offensive player in at the end of a blowout to launch shots against the opposition's scrubs and run his point total up. I'd love to see Ben get 40, but not like this.



Well, until we put it above 20, he might have had to stay out there. I still feel this team lacks that killer instinct, to put another team away. I feel it will come sometime this season, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

LMAO stacey king needs to shut up. comparing deng to dr. j. okay this is where i think our announcers get carried away.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I think Duhon is nursing his injuries. Let him rest, we don't need him tonight.We have THABONATION


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bogut didnt know how to play Wallace tonight.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

It's good to see our team win without big performances from Kirk or Duhon. That's what I want to see from this team, one or two guys don't have it, somebody else steps up.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

For those wondering about Tyrus... I'm pretty sure one of the news stories mentioned that he was having problems adjusting to his mask or something like that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> No sense in risking an injury. He goes out supremely confident. I gotta say that him needing the ball in his hands may be true.
> 
> 
> As for him not getting 37 - he had plenty of chances. He had an awesome game. Good to see him come out of whatever funk he was in.


How many minutes for Deng? He was out there until the end.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Oh, what do ya know...PJ Brown with a double-double. :angel:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Oh, what do ya know...PJ Brown with a double-double. :angel:


He actually got 4" off the ground to make a dunk.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> here's something to consider.
> 
> Duhon is averaging 13.3 PPG, shooting over 50% and over 54% for threes, and 1.7 STEALS per game. He can't even get burn tonight when the scribs are in.



It was a 25-point win. What exactly is there to gripe about?


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Good game by the Bulls. It's good to see PJ finally show his true colors.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

2 Blowout wins, 1 Blowout loss, 1 Close loss that we handed away! It's early but I like the direction!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> It was a 25-point win. What exactly is there to gripe about?


Nothing to gripe about. Our very best players got ~40 minutes of burn, which is what I consider to be ideal every night.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> It was a 25-point win. What exactly is there to gripe about?


DaBulls always find something to gripe about. :biggrin:


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm happy about the win! That's all the matters, now I can to my garage and lift weights in peace and not be P.O'd about a Bulls home loss. Goodnight everyone.

GO BULLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Nothing to gripe about. Our very best players got ~40 minutes of burn, which is what I consider to be ideal every night.


Totally agree. We have been babying Kirk and Ben and Luol too long. Short rotation of 8 players at most wins games, builds continuity.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Nothing to gripe about. Our very best players got ~40 minutes of burn, which is what I consider to be ideal every night.



Ah, I stand corrected. I do agree that this team is very deep but is going to have to figure out their roles.

Nice win!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Tyrus entering the game...NOT


Tyrus is NOT entering the game.

Did I do it right?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ah, I stand corrected. I do agree that this team is very deep but is going to have to figure out their roles.
> 
> Nice win!


What I did was point out that Duhon didn't get any burn, and how good he's been. It's a good thing to have a guy like that in reserve, even though he can't get the burn. Nor should he on nights where we can use Thabo's length.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dallas may be 0-3 after tonight.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Thabo has grabbed atleast 2 steals in every game he's been in this season...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Not that I considered this a must-win, being so early in the season. But this really was a big win. It basically shows the grit that we showed toward the end of last season. After one of the worst types of losses imaginable, we rebound with a great performance against a very good team. I'm content with 2-2 at this point.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Wallace may have started out hot at the FT line this season, but he is not a good FT shooter. In fact, "hack a ben" is a strategy that has been employed a lot in the past. haven't seen it yet.
> 
> I have no idea how they called a charge when Nocioni was as far inside the "no charging" circle as he could possibly be. Break for the bulls!


On the Bucks broadcast, Johnny Mac said there was nothing wrong with Ben's shooting form (unlike Shaq's), but he just doesn't have a soft touch. He said you can't teach touch.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> Totally agree. We have been babying Kirk and Ben and Luol too long. Short rotation of 8 players at most wins games, builds continuity.


I found it a very curious move by Skiles. A good move. I think people had concerns about how Skiles would handle the team as they got older, his doing a good job early in the season.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Toni K was interviewed from his courtside seats during the game by the FSN network correspondent. Toni said he's not missing the travelling or the anti-inflammatories, so it sounds like he's happily retired now. Misses the competition though, and would consider coaching or something in a couple of years. He wants to spend more time with his family. They didn't ask who he was cheering for, though.

He also said the difference in the game was the Bulls' aggressiveness.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I guess the trade Gordon threads will die for a night.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> What I did was point out that Duhon didn't get any burn, and how good he's been. It's a good thing to have a guy like that in reserve, even though he can't get the burn. Nor should he on nights where we can use Thabo's length.



Agreed. I thought that you were saying that it was unfortunate Duhon didn't get any burn b/c his recent play had earned it. 

I agree, it's a good sign when you have quality players who can't get on the floor because the team is doing so well.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

HKF said:


> I guess the trade Gordon threads will die for a night.


He'll have 5pts next game...

The trade threads will be back


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I think Mil is a better team than this, but offseason acquisitions paying off. Bogut is shut down, and even though he got his stats, I like what Thabo did to Redd. And as I said in the other thread, if BG7 has it working, expect a blowout.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

narek said:


> Toni K was interviewed from his courtside seats during the game by the FSN network correspondent. Toni said he's not missing the travelling or the anti-inflammatories, so it sounds like he's happily retired now. Misses the competition though, and would consider coaching or something in a couple of years. He wants to spend more time with his family. They didn't ask who he was cheering for, though.
> 
> He also said the difference in the game was the Bulls' aggressiveness.


The Bulls TV interviewed him too, same thing about missing competition but not the traveling and crap. Asked who he was cheering for, he said no one, just wanted to see some good basketball. The guy interviewing asking him about how retirement was, I didn't think it was already a sure thing


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Why is Ben wearing 2 pairs of socks? Is that the new trend?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Keep this rolling into the 4th! On my HD channels, one says NBA basketball and it's the Bulls game but yet, when I turn it to the channel, nothing happens. I can watch hockey games in HD when they are on, but no NBA basketball!!!


That's greedy ****ing comcast for you. They only allow you to see that when you order league pass.

They even cancelled my NBA LP free preview a few days early. I think I'm going to report them to the NBA.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I have never had problems with the NBATV games on inHD (don't have league pass). That sucks if they ended your preview early, that happened to me once (in the middle of a good game too!). I told the NBA about it but got no repsonse. And too bad that Comcast has the worst customer service ever, the key is to ask for 'retentions' and threaten to leave, my friend got League Pass free from them. I think they get paid based on how many peopl they keep.


----------



## babybulls23 (May 16, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> here's something to consider.
> 
> Duhon is averaging 13.3 PPG, shooting over 50% and over 54% for threes, and 1.7 STEALS per game. He can't even get burn tonight when the scribs are in.


I have no problem with this when sefolosha is playing as well as he was tonight. Skiles is being conservative with Duhon's foot and no reason to put him in this game..especially when we have 2 days off now to rest it even further.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

babybulls23 said:


> I have no problem with this when sefolosha is playing as well as he was tonight. Skiles is being conservative with Duhon's foot and no reason to put him in this game..especially when we have 2 days off now to rest it even further.


Duhon shoots too much. When he first came in the league he did what he used to do at Duke, which was run the team and play solid defense. I find him looking (and forcing) his shot too much. When he's in the game he needs to get easy baskets for those around him. He is a career 38% FG shooter. Like I've said in many other places on this board, as Duhon minutes decline and Gordon's minutes increase, we will be winning more games.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

HKF said:


> I guess the trade Gordon threads will die for a night.


 Nope. I'm right here. I've never had a problem with Gordon's good games; just like with Tyson and Jamal and (to a lesser extent) Eddy, it's the inconsistency that kills you. I'd be much more impressed by a streak of five consecutive games where Gordon scores fifteen points than a forty point outburst. And I'm not sure Ben's shown he is that guy. In fact, I'm approaching the point where I'm sure that Bens shown that he isn't that guy -- which is why I'm advocating for a consolidation trade.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

I agree with whoever said the rotation should be limited to 8 players (well, actually 9, imo). Sef, Duhon, Noc, and Tyrus should be the 4 guys off the bench with Khryapa/Allen/Griffin relagated to Pargo status (where everyone on the team just looks terrible). Although listening to Skiles in the postgame, he seemed to indicate Khryapa still deserves some regular playing time, so who knows...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

G Hinrich
G Gordon / Sefolosha
F Deng / Khyrapa
F Nocioni / Thomas
C Wallace / Brown

THAT should be the 9 man rotation.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The ROY said:


> G Hinrich
> G Gordon / Sefolosha
> F Deng / Khyrapa
> F Nocioni / Thomas
> ...


Yup, that's where, we're heading.

We actually need 16-18 minutes of solid play from both rookies.
Griffen and Du are enough back up at the guard position for spot minutes.

Anyone want to put a figure on how much are four top scorers have to average
60-70 points a game combined.

We really are in the position that one of those guys is likely to have an off 10 point game everynight so someone has to go for 25ish a night to make up for it.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

darlets said:


> Yup, that's where, we're heading.
> 
> We actually need 16-18 minutes of solid play from both rookies.
> Griffen and Du are enough back up at the guard position for spot minutes.


I disagree. Right or wrong, Duhon's not going anywhere as long as Skiles is the coach. He'll get his minutes.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The ROY said:


> He'll have 5pts next game...
> 
> The trade threads will be back


Yeah. Maybe we could trade Gordon (& PJ) for Redd.

Just joking. The Bucks are welcome to keep their $13+ million dollar matador.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Both of our Ben's were great yesterday on different ends of the court. Gordon attacked the rim a bit more than usually like he should be doing every night, and his jumper was just falling from everywhere. 

Wallace dominated on defense, where he totally shut down Bogut and had 5 blocks. This is exactly what I hoped for when we traded for him, and I hope he'll continue to play like this, cause it sure looked good having a guy like that challenging every inside shot. Oh, and it's even more impressive when Tyrus is also on the court, so I'm hoping to see him next game.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

In general ...

I was not rewarded with an exciting game, I was rewarded with a one sided laugher, but the Bulls needed the win and perhaps the Bucks need a wake up call. Impressive showings by Ben Gordon and young Thabo Sefolosha.

The Bucks looked lost and unfocused to me ... and uncharacteristically poor showing from their bench (Blake especially, who's yet to find his comfort zone in Mke and, again, should never have been traded there) didn't help them much.

I can't say I was thrilled with the quality of the broadcast. Very hard to hear the announcers for some reason (and I was particularly listening for Stacey King, who I always liked in his playing days and is one of the few Oklahoma alumni who succeeded well in a sport other than football ... hey at least he has a couple of NBA championship rings, that accounts for something doesn't it?).


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mo Williams, Charlie Bell and Steve Blake went a combined 6-28 from the field, 0-13 from three, shot 1 free throw, turned the ball over 8 times and had 8 fouls. This is on a night when Hinrich was bad and Duhon was worse.

Gordon was awesome. I wish he could spread this performance over the course of a few games, though.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Maybe it was just me, but I didn't realise that Michael Redd finished with 30 points until after the game when I read the boxscore. He scores a lot of points, but he just didn't seem like a threat at all last night.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

LegoHat said:


> Maybe it was just me, but I didn't realise that Michael Redd finished with 30 points until after the game when I read the boxscore. He scores a lot of points, but he just didn't seem like a threat at all last night.


This is also due to the fact that Redd does absolutely nothing else besides score. He's quite possibly the worst starting SG in the league when it comes to all-around game and/or defense.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

LegoHat said:


> Maybe it was just me, but I didn't realise that Michael Redd finished with 30 points until after the game when I read the boxscore. He scores a lot of points, but he just didn't seem like a threat at all last night.


He goes to the free throw line a lot against the Bulls - ten times last night and he made all ten. Plus, he isn't one of those scorers who has to have the ball all the time, and he doesn't force up a ten of shots. When he does try to force up shots, he tends to miss. His offense comes in the flow of the game.

And VincentVega is right, he's not a good defensive player at all and it just kills me the Bucks gave him a max contract. He's just not quite a max player.


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

Wynn said:


> The Bull will never lose another game.


 :cheers:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Only caught the last quarter....

who was guarding Bogut last night? Wallace or Brown or both? He was averaging 18/8/3 on >60% shooting over three games prior.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

mostly Wallace, a little bit of Nocioni as well


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

anyone who couldn't watch the game, its on http://www.sportbit.org

if you havn't registered, you have to register before being able to download the game.

if you havn't watched it, download it. if your a bulls fan you'll love it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good to see the D start off DOMINANT like we all expected. Through 4 games thus far we lead the league in fewest points allowed(87.3) and 7th in FG% D(43.3).


----------

